# Free Art!



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello everybody! I'm doing free art! Ok. So here's what I can do:

Pony fish
Realistic fish
Cartoon fish
Manga person fish

Request away! :-D


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Please do my little guy Severus Snape! Your choice of style, thanks!


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

Can I get a realistic one of my boy Augustus, please?










and here he is in (almost) full flare:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok! Here's my list. 

1. 10asartin- Severus- pony fish
2. carrohason- Augustus- realistic

I'll get started on them right now.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's Severus! I'll do Augustus tomorrow.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Awww he's so cute! I love love the little wand cutie mark


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Can you do my Baby, Perseus(Percy)? Thanks!

Could you do realistic?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

may i have a realistic betta please. i love your art!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you do Denim, whatever way you think works for him best


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

Could you do Loki in realistic?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sure! Omg guys, I'm sooooo sorry I didn't post them earlier. To be honest, this thread sorta slipped my mind. I'll post them ASAP.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

List:
1. carrohason- Augustus- realistic
2. bettafishfins-Perseus- realistic
3. charislynne-QTip-realistic
4. madmonahan-Denim-realistic
5. Elvette Emmet-Loki-realistic

I feel like drawing on real paper today...hmmm...yep, that's what I'll do!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's Augustus! Please excuse the cruddy scales (1st time in this style) and the even cruddier plant (also 1st time). *sigh*


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's Percy exploring a rock.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

These are lovely!

would it be too cheeky of me to ask for two?

my sisters yellow goldfish Silver in human form please because she loved the one of Morgan








and Indigo realistic for me?









if your too busy don't worry about it.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sure! I might not get to them today, because I'm actually going to charislynne's house after lunch, but I'll try my best. 

Charis, here's Q-Tip flaring at a bloodworm! I'll give you the actual drawing today.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's my new list:
1. madmonahan-Denim-realistic
2. Elvett Emmet- Loki- realistic
3. Indigo Betta- Silver- humanized
4. Indigo Betta- Indigo- realistic


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

cool thanks


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's Denim with his bubble nest.


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

malibu realistic please


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you! Your drawings are amazing!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Your welcome!


----------

